
The Pirate Bay is Offline. Where are Our Collective Guts Hiding? - rizzn
http://siliconangle.com/ver2/2009/08/24/the-pirate-bay-is-offline-where-are-collective-guts-hiding/
======
DanielStraight
The Pirate Bay SHOULD be offline. Guts would've been blocking it because it
was illegal even though it pissed off half your customers to do so.

So, you think I'm wrong... tell me why.

~~~
rizzn
Did you RTFA? It's more than just TPB. But since you asked...

... it's about free speech. TPB is not illegal, and it's not a source of
piracy. It's a search engine. You think TPB's illegal, then so is Google,
since you can use both for the same purpose.

Do you have the "guts" to pull the plug on Google? By your standard, it's just
as illegal. They both point to .torrent files containing pirated material.

